# Can Someone Help A Watchman Out? - Recipe Needed



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am looking for a good pickled egg recipe, and I like things a little on the spicy and cajun side. I elected to skip Google, and to reach out to my trusted prepper friends, who I know can give me just what I am looking for.

I also have decided to change my diet, I am giving up my beloved potatoes and legumes. The bread isn't as big a sacrifice. No more breaded fried foods either.....now this one is gonna hurt a little bit. I am a week into it, and successfully held course during the Thanksgiving feast at my house. I skipped the dressing, potatoes, and only has a small taste of the green bean casserole (please tell me this is still "on the can have list"........... Today I am doing a shrimp boil with the potatoes and corn on the cobb for my son #2 and his friends, and will refrain again.

At 6'2" and 270 ish I was called a "Big Guy" ( respectfully aka a lard ass) recently by a beloved forum member, whose name I still remember.....so I know who you are and know I think nasty thoughts about you while sweating it out. I have also picked up my exercise program to help speed up my metabolism and firm back up a little. Finally, I have earnestly decided to quit talking about it and do something. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First off, good for you A Watchman. Be vigilant and make yourself small attainable goals. Its a lifestyle change you are hoping for, not quick weight loss. Good luck.

(Sorry, I've never done pickled eggs before but excited to see the others recipes and techniques)


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I seem to recall that Hawg likes and makes pickled eggs.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pickled Eggs
Goat King has made and liked this recipe.

5-Star Pickled Eggs with Jalapenos, Habaneros and Tabasco

3 dozen hard-boiled eggs (peeled)
1 quart Heinz Distilled White Vinegar
1 onion (sliced)
1 tablespoon mustard seed
1 tablespoon dill seed
1 tablespoon red pepper seed
1 tablespoon black pepper or peppercorns
6 cloves of fresh garlic
1 jar (16 oz.) jalepeno peppers with juice
1 jar (16 oz.) habanero peppers with juice
10 dashes Tabasco sauce

1.Place all the ingredients except the hard-boiled eggs in a covered pot
and boil for 15 minutes.

2.Place the hard-boiled eggs in a glass jar and cover them with hot
pickling mixture until the eggs are completely covered. If there is not
enough vinegar, you may add some hot water to the vinegar solution.

3.Marinate the eggs in this solution, in the refrigerator, for 7
daysbefore serving. The longer they marinate, the more robust the
flavor!

Ultra-Violet's Pickled Egg Cookbook by Violet S. Clayton, Carl T.
Shepherd

x=x=x=x=x=x=x=x=x=x=xx=x=

Aunt Belle's Sweet and Spicy Pickled Eggs with Beets

From: Ultra-Violet's Pickled Egg
Cookbook
by Violet S. Clayton, Carl T.
Shepherd
(Rexdale Publishing; December 2000; ISBN:
0967566746; Spiral-bound)
Cookbook Heaven @ Kitchenlink.com

2 dozen hard-boiled eggs (peeled)
1/4 cup Heinz Apple Cider Vinegar
2 (1 lb) cans whole or sliced beets
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup water
6 cinnamon sticks
24 whole cloves

1.Place the eggs and beets in a glass jar.
2.Combine all the other ingredients in a covered
saucepan and bring to
a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 2 to 3 minutes.
Pour hot pickling
mixture over the eggs and beets.
3.Seal and marinate in the refrigerator for one
week before serving.

x=x=x=x=x=x=x=x=x=x=x=x

Sweet Ginger Eggs From: Ultra-Violet's Pickled Egg Cookbook
by Violet S. Clayton, Carl T.
Shepherd
(Rexdale Publishing; December 2000; ISBN:
0967566746; Spiral-bound)
Cookbook Heaven @ Kitchenlink.com

2 dozen hard-boiled eggs (peeled)
1 quart Heinz Distilled White Vinegar
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 tablespoons ground ginger
2 tablespoons pickling spices
20 whole black peppercorns
3 small onions, sliced into rings
6 cloves of garlic
1 teaspoon dillweed

1.Arrange the eggs, dillweed and onion rings
attractively in a glass jar.
2.Combine all other ingredients in a covered
saucepan and bring to a
boil. Reduce the heat and simmer for an
additional five minutes.
3.Pour the hot pickling solution over the eggs,
dillweed and onion rings.
Make sure they are completely covered with the
solution. If additional
solution is needed, add a mixture of 50/50
vinegar/water.
4.Place in the refrigerator for one week before
serving.
x=x=x=x=x=x=x=x=x

Betsy.at.TKL (09:48:26 AM) :

From: Emily Epstein
Date: Fri, 22 Apr 1994

Here are a couple of recipes I adapted from an Ortho book.
I've made them
on a couple of occasions, and they went over very well. Since
they're
canned, I'd say they'd keep for a good long time, unopened,
and with all
that vinegar, several weeks in the fridge. I made them about a
week before
serving, and I don't think I'd want them any newer than that.
Enjoy!

Emily Epstein

GARLIC PICKLED EGGS
(adapted from _All_About_Pickling_. San Francisco: Ortho,
1975. p.75)
24 eggs, hard boiled and peeled
1 T. dried tarragon (or 4 sprigs fresh)
24 cloves garlic, slivered
1.5 quarts cider vinegar
1 t. mustard seed
2 bay leaves
1 t. cardamon seed
2 t black peppercorns
2 t. salt

Pack the eggs in jars and divide tarragon and garlic evenly
among them.
Combine remaining ingredients in a pot and bring to a boil.
Simmer gently 15 min.
Strain hot vinegar over the eggs. Seal and process 10 min.

Makes 24 eggs (ca. 3 qts.)

This recipe uses 3 times as much garlic as the original called
for, but I've used more. It's hard to overdo the garlic in this one.
It also works well with
quail eggs, if you can stand peeling all those little things. The
eggs end up a soft beige on the outside, white and yellow
inside.

*************************************************

SPICED PICKLED EGGS
(Adapted from _All_About_Pickling_. San Francisco: Ortho,
1975. p.75)

12 hard boiled eggs, peeled
3 c. white vinegar
1 T. minced ginger root
1 T. minced horseradish root
1 t. whole cloves
1 t. white peppercorns
1 t. salt
sliced radishes

Pack eggs and radishes in wide-mouthed sterilized jars.
Combine other ingredients, bring to a boil and simmer 10 min.
Pour boiling liquid over the
eggs, filling jar completely. Seal at once. Process 10 minutes.

Makes 12 eggs (ca. 1 1/2 qts.)

The radishes give the eggs a nice rosy exterior. They bleach
out completely, and taste quite nice once they're pickled.
Beets would give a stronger
color, but I haven't tried using them, and I'm not sure what
they'd do to the flavor.

x=x=x=x=x=x=x=x=x

Kitchenlink.com Chat Room Recipe Swap
From: Debb,NS

PICKLED EGGS

8 eggs, boiled hard
1 1/2 cups vinegar
1 cup sugar
2 tsp salt
dash pepper

MIX all ingredients together in a large glass jar.
Shake well, let settle for a few min.
Add the peeled eggs that have been rinsed with water and
wiped with paper towel to dispose of any egg shell.
Put eggs in bottle.
Refrigerate and wait patiently for 1 week to 10 days before
serving.

x==========xxxxxxxxxxx============xxxxx

Try these. They're easy. He loves them and I even like them.
The recipe is from Philippe's in Los Angeles.

6 hard cooked eggs
3/4 Cup beet juice
1/2 C. dry red wine
3/4 C. vinegar
1 bay leaf
1/4 tsp. allspice
dash pepper
1 clove garlic, crushed

Combine and heat all ingredients except eggs.
Heal but do not boil. Pour hot liquid over eggs
Cool, then refrigerate.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

2:10 AM 3/3/98
rfr

There's really not much you can do to pickled eggs outside of the
standard recipe Mike. Here's two for you, one is the standard and
the other warms them up a wee bit.

MMMMM----- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.02

Title: Pickled Eggs
Categories: Cheese/eggs, Side dish, Dish, Appetizers, Pickles
Yield: 12 servings

12 Eggs
1 tb Salt
2 c White vinegar
1 c Cold water
1 tb Mixed whole spices (in bag)

Put eggs and salt in cold water and bring to the boil. Shut off heat;
let stand for five minutes. Drain. Place eggs in cold water and
peel, (keep the water running while peeling the eggs). Let eggs stand
until cold. Mix together the remaining ingredients. Let boil and
then cool. Make sure eggs and vinegar are cold before putting in
jars.
Leave 24 hours before eating pickled eggs.

MMMMM

Pickled Eggs for a Fishing Trip

1 (6-8 oz) jar jalapeno peppers
1 (6-8 oz)jar hot banana peppers
1 cup white distilled vinegar
12 hard boiled eggs
1 clove garlic
1 medium bay leaf
1 teaspoon mixed pickling spices
4 cup water

Combine ingredients, cover and refrigerate 3-4 days.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

2:10 AM 3/3/98
rfr

There's really not much you can do to pickled eggs outside of the
standard recipe Mike. Here's two for you, one is the standard and
the other warms them up a wee bit.

MMMMM----- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.02

Title: Pickled Eggs
Categories: Cheese/eggs, Side dish, Dish, Appetizers, Pickles
Yield: 12 servings

12 Eggs
1 tb Salt
2 c White vinegar
1 c Cold water
1 tb Mixed whole spices (in bag)

Put eggs and salt in cold water and bring to the boil. Shut off heat;
let stand for five minutes. Drain. Place eggs in cold water and
peel, (keep the water running while peeling the eggs). Let eggs stand
until cold. Mix together the remaining ingredients. Let boil and
then cool. Make sure eggs and vinegar are cold before putting in
jars.
Leave 24 hours before eating pickled eggs.

MMMMM

Pickled Eggs for a Fishing Trip

1 (6-8 oz) jar jalapeno peppers
1 (6-8 oz)jar hot banana peppers
1 cup white distilled vinegar
12 hard boiled eggs
1 clove garlic
1 medium bay leaf
1 teaspoon mixed pickling spices
4 cup water

Combine ingredients, cover and refrigerate 3-4 days
__________________
The secret of life is honesty and fair dealing. If you can fake that,
you've got it made. -Groucho Marx (1890-1977)
Oinktoberfest | All about a BBQ festival & competition in Clarence, NY.
Team Gruber Mister BBQ
KCBS Citified Judge 8282
Tomorrow is just your future yesterday
Pigs On The Wing BBQ is offline


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/recipes/12439-hawgs-pickled-eggs.html

Managed to google up Hawgriders recipe too from right on here. Who woulda ever thought to use the pesky old search function..lol.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Why don't you drop them in Vodka or scotch usually pickles me!

Here's one for 1000 yo eggs; Big favorite with the chinese:
RecipeSource: Thousand-year-old Eggs


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> At 6'2" and 270 ish I was called a "Big Guy" ( respectfully aka a lard ass) recently by a beloved forum member, whose name I still remember.....so I know who you are and know I think nasty thoughts about you while sweating it out.


Haha!

Outstanding.

The heaviest I have been was 196, a lot of water weight coming off a cycle (I was fighting, and I felt like there was some weight misreporting going on) and I went organic meats and basically a paleo diet, although I hadn't heard of it at the time. A lot of fish, fresh caught. Almost every night, for an entire summer. I got down to a really sweet look IMO at 175, maybe 12? % body fat?

It was the strongest and most agile I have ever felt, at 28, and that lasted well into my 30's with minimal maintenance.

I need to get back into it, really, although I'm not bad now, I don't get comments like I used to. Not vain or anything, but it is nice to have a little payoff for the effort.

A Watchman, I drop weight by lifting. Not running, although I do some cardio. Lifting, nice and slow and easy, but with some intent. Diet alone just won't do it, and that's a shame, lol. I'm lazy by nature.

So this year, I will do 5x5's three times a week, and pullups (not looking for numbers, exercise only) and some pushups and situps on my days off lifting. If I had a bar and some olympic weights, I would lift at home, but I have to go the gym. sigh.

I may or may not do a cycle, depending on if I can find any. Others may gasp, but to me it's not an addiction, it's a tool, and not a big deal.

Regardless, I will be eating more liver, and lean meats, eggs, and moderate sugar. Piece of pie, no big deal. Entire Pie, no lol. So a not very strict paleo, beer every now and then, and so on.

I will post up my schedule and current weight and BF %. Then hit it this year and see how it goes.

Mainly I am looking for no injuries, but I probably will crack at some point, I always think I can lift that little bit more, and whammo.

I went through a long Q-school prep (not for me) with a friend, and the running was brutal, and frankly, left me beat up, not better. So hopefully I have learned.

Anyway, I am stoked. I love lifting, and watching the weights go up. I need to add something for flexibility and speed though. Gymanstics? Dunno yet.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

From what I remember as a tadpole, the eggs went into the same barrel that made the pickles, and if there isn't any mention of grape leaves it just ain't Cajun. JMHO. Now Ya'll had two types, Hot Dill and Hot Sweet. Depended on what the pickles was going to be. Hope this helps if you search the internet Watchman. It would take way to long for me to dig through those hand writ recipes for pickles, barrel type, sweet or dill etc. Just find and old Cajun Barrel Pickle recipe that sounds interesting and toss the eggs in the middle layer. Might even find a couple of crock pickle recipes that will work if Ya'll ain't got any charred barrels. Bon Appetit!


A long time ago Uncle Sam wanted me to maintain 143 LBS, during the 84 week exercise course Uncle Sam feed me 4 meals at the Galley and 3 box lunches for over 10,000 calories a day and I still kept falling to 137 LBS. It's amazing what 18+ hours of exercise will do to keep off the extra pounds. :lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

XMULE said:


> Haha!
> 
> Outstanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Lol no problem, I was just rambling though.

I'm going to start my thread, right after all my measurements are done.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Sounds good, but a couple of hundred push-ups with your feet at the top of the door, a 2 mile swim in 34, followed by a 4 mile run in 32 (Minus the 66 lbs of gear for Ya'll civilian types) so I've filled your first hour and a Half work out, all Ya'll got is 16 1/2 hours of training left. Got a para-course or a couple of body killing calisthenics to due before breakfast? Ever done sit-ups till Ya'll puke?Can Ya'll chase the Rabbit? If you need a few pointers on how to fill the time with exercise, I left a few folks on Coronado Island that can direct Ya'll's efforts. Want to get in shape? Do you want to discuss getting in shape? I'm nothing more than an Old Fat Man. Still swim 2 with 66 lbs in the required time, get out and run 4 with 66 in less than 32, but I'm passing on the rest of the day outside of the range work, just because I'm Older than Dirt. Not to mention I've probably done it for more years than Ya'll have spent on Earth. But the S.E.A.L.'s that came after me might call Ya'll (clean version) WHIMPS. So I might not be the PT Coordinator that Ya'll want to meet at (0 Dark Thirty) 0200 if I let Ya'll Sleep in? Cause We are going a few exercises until 2200 if Ya'll can do them correctly. Remedial Training begins at 2200, I can only promise that you will understand how to do it by 0200, we can perfect your failures tomorrow at 2200 until you get the course of study correct. Yesterday was the hard day!


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, no need for you to read my daily fitness report. You will be bored, and it will waste valuable exercise time.

Carry on.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

XMULE said:


> Well, no need for you to read my daily fitness report. You will be bored, and it will waste valuable exercise time.
> 
> Carry on.


If I was 16 again, your daily fitness report could be a valuable tool XMULE. But I must admit that the percentages of folks that excelled at what I have already proven to do are LOW. So I'll just give a shout-out to the folks born before 53. Those that came before US were the greatest generation that America has ever seen. JMHO.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

I concur. And having having rucked, swam, and run with my friend who was going back into SF after a hiatus, I am 100 % sure some guys can do what others can't. I was 38, so was he, and he smoked me. And, I was in pretty good shape, or so I thought. 

Really, the thread will be to motivate me. I'm getting old and confortable, and I don't think I'm ready for that yet.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Easiest pickled eggs ever:

Open jar of pickled beets, . . . eat beets, . . . replace with peeled, hard boiled eggs, . . . put in fridge for 4 or 5 days, . . . take out, . . . enjoy.

I've eaten these things for almost 70 years, . . . had a couple for dinner last night, . . . love em.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

XMULE said:


> I concur. And having having rucked, swam, and run with my friend who was going back into SF after a hiatus, I am 100 % sure some guys can do what others can't. I was 38, so was he, and he smoked me. And, I was in pretty good shape, or so I thought.
> 
> Really, the thread will be to motivate me. I'm getting old and comfortable, and I don't think I'm ready for that yet.


What any man has already done, another can do better. But that might typify the folks that could have been better than me? At 38 those of US that wanted to be better in 70 just passed Ya'll up on the way to serving America Better and Longer. If Ya'll weren't 38 in 1970, well I might be preaching to the choir?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Water, vinegar, pickling salt, 2 cloves garlic, fresh or dried dill and one hot pepper per quart.

This recipe has worked for me for just about everything including eggs, okra, and cucumbers. See the ball canning book for more details. Every prepper aught to have that book in the library.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Water, vinegar, pickling salt, 2 cloves garlic, fresh or dried dill and one hot pepper per quart.
> 
> This recipe has worked for me for just about everything including eggs, okra, and cucumbers. See the ball canning book for more details. Every prepper aught to have that book in the library.


Thanks, Ark, . . . I cannot tell you how many times I kept telling myself I was going to get that book, . . . just never did.

Thanks to you, . . . went over on Ebay, . . . got it and the Kerr book on canning, . . . both to be delivered to my house, . . . for less than $7. Thanks, my friend.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Best new pickled eggs secret. Cold smoke the hard boiled eggs for a couple hours then follow my dill recipe exactly.

If your eggs suck its because you didn't follow my recipe. The cold smoking idea came from my son in law. Best damn eggs ive ever eatin.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Best new pickled eggs secret. Cold smoke the hard boiled eggs for a couple hours then follow my dill recipe exactly.
> 
> If your eggs suck its because you didn't follow my recipe. The cold smoking idea came from my son in law. Best damn eggs ive ever eatin.


Dang Hawg, is there anything you DON'T smoke!? Great idea!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

So you wanna eat a buncha spicy Cajun pickled eggs, and go hide out in a bunker for the apocalypse? Your poor people. Keep a candle burning. 
No, really, keep a candle burning, and a canary in a cage.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

When the bird dies, get out!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sounds like Ralphie's been smoking this morning also.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know about a recipe I can give you for the eggs but let me throw this your way...as it worked for me and was pretty painless too boot.

When I got out of the military I went on a eating rampage like no other. No longer was it slop from the chow hall and one scoop and one scoop only. No I had about 3 chicken fried steaks like mom cooks and I had a half a plate of mash taters with gravy and all that crap. well 6 months later I went from 190 to 255 and looked like Octomom at 8 months! All I did was eat a little more healthy choices, very little exercise and here is the big one....I ate only cooked from scratch food dishes, nothing processed or in a box, no fast food. The pounds melted off about a pound a week after the first week which saw about a 5 lbs drop. I didn't go hungry, I didn't starve, I didn't sweat my butt off in the gym for hours. I still ate potatoes, I still ate garlic bread and I still ate desserts, I just didnt put on a serious feed bag when I did eat. I dropped from 255 down to 180 in about 12 months. When I shopped at the grocery store I shopped the perimeter not the isles unless I needed something like Tea, Sugar or Beans. I bought fresh fruits, veggies, dairy products and meat and cooked everything like it would have been cooked back in the early 1900s by your great grandma. Like I said I slowly lost a pound to a pound and a half a week like clock work until I kind of bottomed out at 180 with little effort on my part other than staying away from processed foods. I am now down to about 170 a couple years later and more importantly not gaining it right back!!!

Try it out Bro and see if it works for you as well as it did for me. Need some motivation to cook and eat the way I did....take 10 items off the shelf at the store and start writing down all of the ingrediants including the wonderful Chemical Additives the FDA has deemed safe for human consumption. Now google each and everyone and look at how many have serious health risk and side effects and are known cancer causing agents. I can just about guarantee you will make major changes in your diet afterwards!!! No I am not a slash and burn eat only organic, non-GMO, free range, grass fed band wagon, but I think what people eat has a profound effect on why so many people have many of the health problems these days and allergys that weren't all that common back in the 60's and 70's when I was a kid.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks LF......good advice.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Sounds like Ralphie's been smoking this morning also.


What d'ya expect from a guy named Ralph Rotten? When I was a kid I was so bad that I was one of the altar boys that molested priests.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> What d'ya expect from a guy named Ralph Rotten? When I was a kid I was so bad that I was one of the altar boys that molested priests.


And that's...........why we love ya Ralph. Somebody has to, we will gladly continue the task here. With much pleasure, most of the time.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Dang Hawg, is there anything you DON'T smoke!? Great idea!


My son inlaw gets the credit for the cold smoking idea. We were using my smoked powders but just could never get enough smoke in a jar of pickled eggs. So he ran across a cold smoke tube called the A-maze-n Smoker tube and it did the trick. The smoke flavor put the eggs over the top!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

So how do you guys weigh in on chemical smokers? Being sorta old-timey in my dietary thinking, I see artificial smoke flavoring as evil and impure, but I'm a certified ass so it doesn't really count. But I've known a lotta purists who balk like a vampire at a clove of garlic over artificial smoke flavoring. But you really can't smoke pickled eggs on a grill can you. (Doesn't that sound like lyrics from The Jeffersons? _Beans don't burn on a grill...pickled eggs don't smoke on a grill..._)


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry, I get smokey when I babble, or something along those lines.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I am looking for a good pickled egg recipe, and I like things a little on the spicy and cajun side. I elected to skip Google, and to reach out to my trusted prepper friends, who I know can give me just what I am looking for.
> 
> I also have decided to change my diet, I am giving up my beloved potatoes and legumes. The bread isn't as big a sacrifice. No more breaded fried foods either.....now this one is gonna hurt a little bit. I am a week into it, and successfully held course during the Thanksgiving feast at my house. I skipped the dressing, potatoes, and only has a small taste of the green bean casserole (please tell me this is still "on the can have list"........... Today I am doing a shrimp boil with the potatoes and corn on the cobb for my son #2 and his friends, and will refrain again.
> 
> ...


A Watchman, good luck loosing the weight my friend. I know how hard it is. Small changes can make a big difference. I gave up many things I enjoy but do treat myself on occasion. My biggest change was really portion control, when I ate and back at the exercise I got away from.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Wanna lose thirty pounds of ugly fat?
Cut off yer head.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

They call that the Isis diet.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> They call that the Isis diet.


Ralph, that was a really rotten post.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> So how do you guys weigh in on chemical smokers? Being sorta old-timey in my dietary thinking, I see artificial smoke flavoring as evil and impure, but I'm a certified ass so it doesn't really count. But I've known a lotta purists who balk like a vampire at a clove of garlic over artificial smoke flavoring. But you really can't smoke pickled eggs on a grill can you. (Doesn't that sound like lyrics from The Jeffersons? _Beans don't burn on a grill...pickled eggs don't smoke on a grill..._)


Cold smoke the eggs before they go in the jar. My son in law did these.



Here is his finished product. They turned out spectacular!


----------

